# Can you think of five...



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

I found this game on another forum, and it looks like fun. Just name 5 of the things the previous person asked for, and then ask for 5 of something yourself.

I'll start with 5 shades of blue.

Navy
Teal
Baby
Sky
Royal

Can you name 5 things that will soon be in bloom?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2021)

Can you name 5 things that will soon be in bloom?
roses
tulips
carnations
Lillies
Daisy

Name 5 places you have visited


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Paris
London
Montreal
Rome
San Francisco

Name 5 foods you don't like.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

Name 5 foods you don't like. 

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2021)

Name 5 foods you don't like.

Fish or any kind of seafood
Green beans
Scrapple
Chili
Chocolate fudge

Name 5 automobiles you have owned (Model year and manufacturer)


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2021)

Name 5 automobiles you have owned (Model year and manufacturer)

1974 VW Super Beetle
198? Nissan Sentra
197? Datsun station wagon
198? Chrysler New Yorker
That's it!

Name 5 favorite actors.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Morgan Freeman
Derek Jacobi
Tom Hanks
Anthony Hopkins
Robert Redford

Name 5 favorite songs


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2021)

Name 5 favorite songs

I Don't Wanna Play House - Tammy Wynette
Crimson & Clover - Tommy James and the Shondells
You Never Even Called Me By My Name - David Alan Coe
House of the Rising Sun - The Animals
To Love Somebody - Janis Joplin

Name 5 of your favorite dessert dishes


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Key lime pie
Chocolate ice cream
Strawberry shortcake
Bear claw danish
Chocolate chip cookies

Name 5 plants (flowers, trees, etc.) that give off scents you are fond of.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2021)

*Lilacs 
Lilly of the Valley
Roses 
Amarillis
Lavender

Name 5  of your favorite  types of shoes *


----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2021)

Loafers

Sneakers

Espadrilles

Dockers

Sandals

Name five places you'd like to travel to but haven't yet.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2021)

Prague
Australia
Denmark
Scotland
Hawaii

Name 5 beverages you like.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2021)

5 beverages

White Tea
Coke
Water
Orange  Juice
Mocha Cappuccino


5  Types  of   Trees  ......


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2021)

Oak
Maple
Pine
Elm
Magnolia


5 ways to display photos


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

scrapbook
framed
wallet
poster
ID Card

Name 5 60's Actors


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Maggie Smith
James Caan
Robert Redford
Dustin Hoffman
Henry Fonda

Name 5 delicious ethnic dishes


----------



## chic (May 10, 2021)

Chicken Kiev

Chicken Pad Thai

Yorkshire Pudding

Spanikopita

Baba Ganoush 

Name 5 modes of transportation


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Car
Bus
Plane
Train
Camel

Name 5 ways of waking someone up from sleep.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

Alarm Clock
Bang a gong
push them
call their name
Tip them out of bed 

*5 favourite ways to travel...*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

5 favourite ways to travel

Car
Train
Boat
Aeroplane
Motor Bike

5 ways to relax


----------



## chic (May 13, 2021)

lounging

sunbathing

playing golf

getting a massage

listening to music

Name 5 ways to prepare potatoes


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Baked
Chipped
Fritters
Mash
Hash


5   things can you  buy with £5.....*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Not sure what a pound is worth any more, Holly.  What would that amount be in American dollars?


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Not sure what a pound is worth any more, Holly.  What would that amount be in American dollars?


Currently $7 at the exchange rate,


----------



## chic (May 13, 2021)

I buy cosmetics from the U.K. sometimes and get a better rate of exchange than that, but judging by what you say, I'll go with...

organic strawberries

batteries

a latte and a croissant

eyeshadow

hand sanitizer

Name 5 occupations you wouldn't want for yourself


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

Depends on the day for currency... but today it's £5.00 to $7.00....  https://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=5&From=GBP&To=USD 


1. Journalist
2. Forensic scientist
3. Lawyer
4. Detective
5. Keeper of the worlds' gold...   

*Name 5... Ways to enjoy a rainy afternoon...*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

1. Sleep
2. Visit with a friend
3. Jigsaw puzzle
4. Read a good book
5. Netflix movie

5 useful things done by the police:


----------



## joybelle (May 13, 2021)

Investigate murders and other serious crimes
Enforce traffic regulations
Investigate petty crime
Give evidence in courts
Be seen to be keeping the peace

Name 5 sayings that you use a lot.


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

I don't know about using them a lot, but I like these:

Life is what happens when you're busy making other plans." -John Lennon

"Always remember that you are absolutely unique. Just like everyone else." -Margaret Mead

It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt. Mark Twain

Age is an issue of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter. Mark Twain

Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance. Dave Barry

Name 5 popular flavors of ice cream.


----------



## chic (May 13, 2021)

chocolate

strawberry

coffee

pistachio

rocky road

name 5 colors you like best


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*1.Red.
2. Cornflower Blue
3..Lemon
4..Green
5. Pink

Name 5.. things which are now obsolete from your younger days you would bring back *


----------



## Sassycakes (May 13, 2021)

Ooops.


----------



## JustBonee (May 14, 2021)

^^ Name 5.. things which are now obsolete from your younger days you would bring back

Video  Stores
Shopping Malls
Old-fashioned Comedy on TV
Phone Booths
Some vintage clothing

Name 5 Food Brands


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Name 5 Food Brands

Campbells
Heinz
Cadbury
Nestle
Baxters*

*Name...Medication routinely prescribed by doctors...*


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

Tylenol
Beta Blockers
Lisonopril
Eliquis
Lidocaine

Name 5 alcoholic beverages you like.


----------



## chic (May 15, 2021)

When I used to drink I liked

Sloe gin fizz

Black Russian

Sombrero

Tequila sunrise

Pina colada

Name 5 things to do on vacation


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*1.Visit tourist museums & churches
2. Spend time on the beach
3. Go to beach restaurants 
4.Spend time sailing or surfing
5. Relax...( how I miss it all ) *


*Name 5 time you've been let down*


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

1. Boat ride on a river in Oregon, guaranteed to show "wildlife."  The wildlife turned out to be fish jumping.
2. Hairdresser advertising himself posing with a 2nd rate movie star, calling himself "hairdresser to the stars." Grumpy old character and a very mediocre haircut.
3. Stayed at a hotel where the water in the shower was ice cold. 
4. I am probably the only person on earth who thinks "Hamilton" was overrated. Couldn't follow a lot of the dialogue, and I don't like hip hop music anyway.
5. The last time I got on an elevator (yesterday).   

Name 5 household chores you wish you didn't have to do.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2021)

1. Vacuum
2. Mop floors
3. Dust ceiling fan blades 
4. Wash windows 
5. Clean blinds

Name 5 things that you can throw ....


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

1. Ball
2. Voice.
3. Frisbee
4. water balloons
5. Rotten tomatoes at bad actors

*name 5...Blue flowers*


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2021)

1.  Bluebonnets
2.  Forget-Me-Nots
3.  Morning Glory
4.  Cornflower
5.  Bluebells

Name  5    .... Things that you can write with


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

1. Pen
2. Pencil
3. Crayon
4. Chalk
5. Electronic stylus

Name 5 things you like to do outdoors on a nice day:


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

Name 5 things you like to do outdoors on a nice day:

1.Sail
2.walk in  the woods
3. Go to the beach
4. Gardening
5 sit in my garden with headphones listening to a podcast and reading a good book 


* five 1970s television shows?*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2021)

MASH
Happy Days
All in the family
Welcome Back Kotter
Taxi

name your 5 favorite cars


----------



## chic (May 16, 2021)

Mercedes

Lexus

Lincoln

Cadillac

BMW

Name the 5 body parts on yourself that you wish were better.


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Name the 5 body parts on yourself that you wish were better.

(Are you trying to embarrass an old man????) 

Eyes - Old age taking its toll
Fingers - Arthritis setting in on right hand
Ears - Again... age hasn't been kind
Kidneys - Hey!  I'm an old man.  They just don't seem to have the capacity they once did!
Mind/Brain - This is why I keep playing word games, etc.  Trying to keep it as sharp as possible.  My golf... My volunteer work at the course... It's all an effort to keep the inevitable delayed as long as possible.

Name five careers you might have chosen if you were able to live life over.


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2021)

....  dup.  of Chic's


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

1. Writer of children's books
2. Journalist
3. Concert pianist
4. Teacher (again)
5. Psychologist

Name 5 things your computer or cell phone does that you find frustrating.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

*Name 5 things your computer or cell phone does that you find frustrating.*
1.Freezes
2. Spinning Beach balls. ( Mac-desktop) 
3. Keyboard is too slow to catch up with my fingers, hence spelling mistakes
4. Won;t make the tea.. 
5. Siri comes on without being asked ( Ipad)..

*5 places you'd go on holiday if health & wealth were no object *


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

1. Viking cruise to Prague, Budapest, Vienna
2. Back to Cornwall again
3.  Scotland
4. Hawaii
5. Naperville, Illinois, where my adorable great-granddaughter is

5 jobs you would never want to have


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

1.  Undertaker
2.  Politician
3.  Dairy Farmer
4.  Scientist
5.  Accountant

5 subjects that you regret never studying


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2021)

1. Calculus
2. Chemistry
3.Statistics
4. Anatomy
5. Linguistics

(Just  a tough study list - I  don't regret studying any of them)


Name  5  .... Things found in the arid desert


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

.. Things found in the arid desert

*1.Sand
2. Cactus 
3. Camels
4.Lizards
5.Sand Dunes


name 5  experiences/ fun times  you miss from your youth..*


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

1. Amusement parks
2. Playing outside with my friends
3. Games like Monopoly
4. Finding some wonderful new books at the library
5. Going to the movies

5 things you can look at to tell what the date is:


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

*1.Clock
2.Watch
3.Iphone
4.Computer
5.Sundial

Name 5 sports that don't use a ball *


----------



## Citygirl (May 19, 2021)

*Boxing
Wrestling
Swimming
Archery
Gymnastics

Name 5 articles of clothing from the 50-60s.*


----------



## chic (May 20, 2021)

Go-go boots

Mini skirts

Saddle shoes

Poodle skirts

Culottes 

Name five things you are afraid of.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*In no particular order..

1. Rodents
2. Lunatics
3.Getting cancer
4.My child being hurt
5. My grandfurbabies dying ( they're all old now) 


5 Bodies of water *


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

Atlantic Ocean
Pacific Ocean
Mediterranean
Indian Ocean
Antarctic Ocean

5 bodies of fresh water (not salt)


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*River Thames 
River Lea 
River Mimram
Loch Ness 
Loch Lomond 

name 5 British prime ministers *


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

Johnson
Churchill
Thatcher
Blair
Major

Name 5 world-famous museums


----------



## joybelle (May 21, 2021)

Louvre, Paris
Museum of Egyptian Antiquities in Cairo
Museum of Terracotta Warriors and Horses, China
Vasa Museum, Stockholm
British Museum, London

Name 5 famous art galleries


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*1. Louvre.. Paris
2. The National Portrait Gallery ..London
3.V&A.. London 
4.Serpentine Gallery.. London
5. Scottish National Gallery- Edinburgh

Name 5 vintage modes of transport *


----------



## joybelle (May 21, 2021)

Horse and buggy
Steam trains
Horse 
Donkey
Steam cars

Name 5 places that you would love to visit.


----------



## chic (May 23, 2021)

St. Croix

Vienna

Marseille

Rio

Aruba

name 5 of your favorite flowers


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*name 5 of your favorite flowers

1.Lupins
2.Roses
3.Freesias
4.Lillies
5.Poppies

Well known painters...*


----------



## chic (May 23, 2021)

Monet

Renoir

Picasso

Botticelli

Rossetti

Name 5 things to do on a weekend.


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Weekends aren't that different from the days of the week now. But, thinking back to before the pandemic::

Visit the grandparents

Go clothes shopping

Go grocery shopping

Sleep as late as you like

5 ways to communicate with your friends


----------



## joybelle (May 23, 2021)

Vist
Talk on the phone
Write a letter
Post a card
Email

5 ways to say thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*1. Say the words...
2.Send a card
3. Write a letter
4. Send flowers
5. Buy a gift

 Names of Five British counties *


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Essex
Sussex
Cornwall
Devon
Yorkshire

(Did I get that right, Holly?) 

Names of 5 rivers within the U.S.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

You certainly did Sunny...  North Yorkshire is the largest county up in the North of England

*1.Mississippi
2. Hudson
3. Missouri
4. Colorado
5. Tennessee


Name 5 Indian Prime ministers past or present... *


----------



## RubyK (May 24, 2021)

Jawaharlal Nehru
Bahadur Shastri
Indira Gandhi
Rajiv Gandhi 
Atal Bihari Vajpayee

Thank you to Google!

Name five brands of China.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*1.Huwawei ( sp)?
2. Shein
3.Lenovo
4. Hisense
5.Anker

Ditto.. 5 American... *


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

1.  Apple
2.  Coca-Cola
3.  Philosophy
4.  McDonalds
5.  La-Z-Boy


Name 5  ....  Things you put on your hands  ...


----------



## chic (May 25, 2021)

Rings

driving gloves

gardening gloves

gauntlets

nail polish

Name 5 types of nuts


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

1. Peanuts
2.  Almonds
3.  Brazil  Nuts
4.  Walnuts
5.  Pistachios


Name 5  ...  Things you wear when it is hot weather


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*1.Shorts
2.T-shirts
3.Sandals
4.Hat
5.Sunglasses

Name 5 ...Biblical films*


----------



## chic (May 25, 2021)

The Ten Commandments

The Robe

Barabbas

Jesus of Nazareth

King of Kings

Name 5 things police officers do.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

Issue traffic tickets
Apprehend criminals
Fire guns when necessary
Fire guns when not necessary 
Rescue people during natural disasters

Five musical instruments requiring use of your lungs


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*1.Oboe
2.Trumpet
2. French Horn
4. Clarinet
5. Flute

Name 5 favourite restaurants or chains... *


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

1. Matchbox
2. Old Ebbott Grill
3. McCormick & Schmick
4. Clyde's
5. Uncle Julio's

(These are all in my area, Holly. Don't know if you have any of them in England.)

Name 5 scary movies that you thought were really good.


----------



## chic (May 27, 2021)

Wait Until Dark

Dirty Harry

The Omen

The Exorcist

The Blair Witch Project

Name 5 illness you've never gotten.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

(  none of those here that I know of @Sunny) .. they all sound interesting


*Name 5 illness you've never gotten.

1. Chickenpox
2. Kidney disease
3. Liver disease
4. Diabetes
5. Parkinsons' disease


Ditto 5 illnesses that you have had *


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

Measles
Chickenpox
Basal cell carcinoma on my nose, it was tiny
Hayfever
West Nile Virus, thanks to a mosquito a few years ago. Similar to Covid. Sick for 2 weeks with flu-like symptoms.

5 things that a wedding shouldn't be without (other than the bride and groom)


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2021)

1. Wedding Rings
2.  Dress/Gown
3.  License
4.  Timeline
5.   Cake!


Name  5   ...   Things that you throw away ...


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*1.Cardboard
2. Empty cans
3. Plastic bags
4. Rubbish
5.Remarks

Name 5..  old fashioned ways of communication*


----------



## joybelle (May 27, 2021)

1.  Telegrams
2.  Carrier Pigeons
3.  Smoke Signals
4.  Writing Letters
5.  Runners

Name 5 extinct animals


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

Dinosaurs
Sabre-toothed tigers
Passenger pigeons
Wooly Mammoths
Great Auks

Name 5 weather "events"


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*1. Tornado
2. Flood
3. Hailstorms
4. Blizzard
5. Drought*

*Name 5 Games you played as a child  *


----------



## joybelle (May 28, 2021)

1.  Hopscotch
2.  Make believe with dressing up
3.  Card game snap
4.  Chinese checkers
5.  Hangman

Name 5 cars you have owned


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

Volkswagon "beetle"
Ford LTD
Chevy Nova
Black Cadillac with fins; kids called it the Batmobile
Subaru

Name 5 gems used in jewelry


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*1.Emerald
2. Ruby
3.Sapphire
4. Diamond
5. Opal *

Name 5 tools in a tool box


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Hammer
Screwdriver
Wrench
Metal cutters
Pliers

Name 5 TV shows you have enjoyed streaming (or are continuing to enjoy)


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

Big Sky
Clarice
Chicago Fire
Blue Bloods
911

Name 5 things inside your wallet or purse.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2021)

ID
Credit Card
Keys
Makeup
Money

Name 5 things in your Refrigerator


----------



## chic (May 30, 2021)

Strawberries

Raspberries

Lettuce

Chicken breast

Radishes

Name 5 things seniors can do that children can't do.


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2021)

*1.Drive a bus
2. Drive a car
3.drive a train
4.Fly a plane
5.Captain a ship*

 

Name 5 places you might go when it's hot and sunny


----------



## chic (May 30, 2021)

The Beach

For an ice cream

To a cafe for iced lattes

To the pool

On a picnic

Name 5 places you've never been to and never want to.


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

China
Dubai
Antarctica
Russia
Syria

Name 5 types of bagels (either toppings or type of grain)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

Dunno anything about bagels but I'll bump this...


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

OK, I'll try another one.  How about 5 flavors of ice crream?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2021)

Chocolate
Strawberry
Vanilla
Butter Pecan
Vanilla Fudge

Name 5 places you would like to visit?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

Name 5 places you would like to visit?

* 1. Australia.
2.  New Zealand
3   USA
4. Hawaii
5. Bahamas

Same question*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

1. Prague
2. Scotland
3. New Zealand
4. Hawaii
5, My old home in Washington State, in Puget Sound, near Seattle

Name 5 forms of live entertainment.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*1.  Theatre Plays
2. Opera.
3. Flashmob 
4. Circus
5. Comedy club

Name 5 types of wildflowers*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 2, 2021)

*Name 5 types of wildflowers*

1. Painted Trillium
2. Spotted Touch Me Not
3. Trailing Arbutus
4. Myrtle
5. Starflower

*Name 5 spices you would never use.*


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2021)

curry powder

tumeric

five star spice ( I know there are five spices in there)

dill

tarragon  

name five islands anywhere


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*1. Great Britain 
2. Ireland
3. New Zealand..
4. Corfu
5. Crete*
*
5 Subjects you studied at school*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Reading
Writing
Arithmetic
Social Studies
"Home economics"

(I went to school in the old days.)

Name 5 subects you studied in college.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*If suddenly there was a food shortage,  name 5 foods you would grow on your own property *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

apples
berries (blueberries, blackberries)
Carrots
Tomatoes
Cucumbers

If a tornado was heading your way, name 5 things you'd grab immediately and get to safety?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

1.Computer ( it also has all my photos on it)
2. Specs
3. Filebox with important documents
4. My car ..to get me to safety
5. My phone

*Name 5... Well known British Comedians*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 5, 2021)

1. Ricky Gervais
2. Sacha Baron Cohen
3. Michael McIntyre
4. Greg Davies
5. Catherine Tate

List 5 colors you would never paint a room in your home with.


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2021)

orange

Red

burnt sienna

magenta

mustard yellow

name 5 things you'd like to do but haven't done yet


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*1.Move house
2.Visit New Zealand
3.Meet up with my friends on this forum
4. Get my knee fixed
5. Buy a new Car 
*
Same question


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2021)

1. Visit some of the countries I haven't been to yet
2. Create a beautiful work of art
3. Convince any forum member to change their mind about anything 
4. Have my kids and grandkids all live within easy driving distance of my home
5. Write a best-seller

Name 5 animals with fascinating living habits


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*1.Stick Insect
2. Sun bears
3.Lyre Bird
4. Fainting Goats
5. Pink Fairy Armadillo...

Name 5 places you like to  visit in winter...*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2021)

Florida
California
Hawaii
Bermuda
Spain

Name 5 favorite old movies


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

Depending on your definition of "old"....

Casablanca
The African Queen
My Cousin Vinnie
Psycho
Schindler's List

Name 5 insects you would be happy to do without


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2021)

Name 5 insects you would be happy to do without

Spiders

Ants 

Bees

Bed Bugs

 Cockroaches


Name 5 Places you wouldn't care to visit


----------



## chic (Jun 10, 2021)

Calcutta

Israel

Iran

Hong Kong

Tokyo

Name 5 famous places you have visited.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

Name 5 famous places you have visited.

*1 Greek Islands 
2. Cyprus
3. Spain
4. Italy
5. France

 Name 5 game shows past or present  you might like to be a participant *


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2021)

Classic  Concentration
Card Sharks
Match Game
Wheel of Fortune
Supermarket  Sweep


Name  5 things that have  wings.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Airplanes
Birds
Flying insects
Angels
Large houses

5 shades of red?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

1.Crimson
2.Scarlet
3. Cardinal
4. Carmine 
5. Cerise


name 5 Wildflowers


----------



## joybelle (Jun 13, 2021)

1.  Sturt Desert Pea
2.  Kangaroo Paw
3.  Desert Flame
4.  Grevilleas
5.  Canberra Bells

Name 5 different types of flour.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2021)

ALL PURPOSE FLOUR

    WHOLE WHEAT FLOUR

     ALMOND FLOUR

      OAT FLOUR

      SEMOLINA




Name 5 car manufacturers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

1.Alfa Romeo
2.Ford
3.Mercedes
4. Fiat Chrysler
5. BMW


Name 5 Animals if they could talk would sound the most intellectual


----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2021)

Chimps

Gorillas

Orangutans

Rhesus monkeys

Spider monkeys

Name 5 snack foods


----------



## Gemma (Jun 14, 2021)

Potato Chips
Pretzels
Doritos 
Crackers
Yogurt

Names 5 medical tests you'd rather not have done.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2021)

Mammogram
Colonoscopy
Field vision test (flashing lights, you have to keep pushing a button when you see one, it goes on for about 15 minutes)
Cardiac stress test
Covid test (because I've been vaccinated!)

Name 5 things that kids do that can be "difficult" for the parents to contend with


----------



## joybelle (Jun 15, 2021)

Lie
Answer Back
Steal money from a purse
Be pushed to complete homework
Procrastinate to complete chores

Name 5 things that bring a smile to your face.


----------



## chic (Jun 16, 2021)

children having fun

kittens and puppies

sunshine

flowers growing

giving someone a gift

name five scents for candles


----------



## Gemma (Jun 16, 2021)

Vanilla
Gingerbread
Rose
Strawberry
Lemon

Names 5 movies you watched & really enjoyed.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

Blazing Saddles
My Cousin Vinnie
Titanic
2001, A Space Odyssey
In the Heights

5 household chores you don't like doing


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

*1.. washing dishes
2. Cleaning the bath
3. Cleaning the grouting..
4..Vacc'ing the stairs..
5. Cleaning the oven

Name 5 types of wildlife you would find in a local pond or lake... *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

Fish
Tadpoles
Frogs
Algae
Turtles

Types of hats


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

1.Beret
2. Fedora
3.Cap.
4. beanie
5. Stetson

*5 names you would like to use if you ever were able to have children again.... *


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2021)

Scott
Claire
Meghan
Connor
Caitlin

Name 5 occupations that you would have liked to have followed.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*1.Forensic scientist
2. Politician
3.Photographic Journalist
4. Gardener
5. Hairdresser*

*Name 5 Political leaders of Africa or Asia...past or present *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Kim Jong-Un
Ho Chi Minh
Chiang Kai-Scheck
Nelson Mandela
Xi Jinping

Name 5 fashion designers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

1.Stella McCartney
2.Victoria Beckham
3. Vivienne Westwood
4.Georgio Armani
5. Mary Quant... 

*Name 5 ..  designer watch brands*


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 22, 2021)

1. Cartier
2. Gucci
3. Longines
4. Rolex
5. Piaget

Name 5 TV shows you watched for at least 5 seasons...


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Downton Abbey
The Sopranos
Six Feet Under
All in the Family
The West Wing

Your 5 favorite main courses


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

1.Moussaka
2. Spaghetti Carbonara
3. Spanakopita
4. British Sunday Roast
5. British fried breakfast

*Name 5 songs from your Youtube favourites *


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

The River of Dreams - Billy Joel
Wave on Wave - Pat Green
Sound of Sunshine - Michael Franti and Lorenzo Jovanotti
Online - Brad Paisley
Escape from the Atmosphere - Mannheim Steamroller

*Name 5 good things about the city/town where you live*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

1.It's small...
2.It's surrounded by farmland  and woodland
3. it's in a micro climate
4. It has fresh water drinkable straight from the tap
5. it's close to London

*5 Things you see in a church *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2021)

1 Congregation
2 Priest
3 Alterboy
4 Cross
5 Choir

Name 5 of your favorite actors


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2021)

1.  Russell Crowe
2.  Judith Dench
3.  Meryl Streep 
4.  Geoffrey Rush
5.  Hugh Jackman

Name 5 of your favourite games on this forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

1. Famous Name Game 
2.. Groups & Musicians
3. Post a song using one word from before..
4. Picture threads
5. True or False..

*Name 5 things you can see from your window...*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

Trees
Clouds
Rooftops
Two ponds in front of the building with a fountain in the middle of each
Cars in the parking lot (unfortunately)

Speaking of which, name 5 different cars you have owned.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

1. MIni ( 2 of those)
2. Ford Escort mark 1
3. Ford  Escort estate
4. Citroen Zx
5.Ford fusion.. 

*Name things you would see in an office...*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2021)

1.  Desks
2.  Computers
3.  Printer
4.  Personalised decoration of desks
5.  Notepad

Name 5 images you remember from a favourite holiday.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*1.Picasso Museum
2. Vintage Transport Museum with John Lennon's rolls Royce 
3. Beach Bars
4. Cliff top restaurants
5. Antoni Gaudi Churches 

Thins in an open plan office...*


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

1. noise
2. distractions
3. lack of privacy
4. stressed workers
5. large tables with multiple workers

5 surfaces you walk on


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2021)

Pavement
Sand
Ice
Wood
Cobblestones

5 things that provide light


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Sun
Moon
Solar lights
Candle
Electric lights

5 board games


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2021)

Monopoly
Clue
Chess
Checkers
Scrabble


Favorite Movie


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 30, 2021)

Harry Potter series
Mamma Mia
Inn of the Sixth Happiness
The Martian
Silent Running

5 spices


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Paprika
Garlic
Pepper
Cumin
Ginger

5 building materials for houses


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

1.Brick
2. Concrete
3. Wood
4.Plaster
5. Steel

*5 website you commonly use in a day *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

1. DuoLingo
2. Senior Forums
3. Market Watch
4. Duck Duck Go
5. Reddit

5 things that never fail to make you smile  (^_^)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

1.My grandfurkids
2. The sun
3. My holidays ( vacations)
4.Pain free days
5.My grandfurkids ( twice)...

*5 TV cartoon shows you watched as a child *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

1. Mighty Mouse
2. George Of The Jungle
3. Woody Woodpecker
4. Huckleberry Hound
5. Yogi Bear

5 British Music Groups from the 1960’s


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

The Beatles
The Who
The Rolling Stones
Herman's Hermits
The Kinks

5 methods people use to communicate


----------



## Gemma (Jul 2, 2021)

Sign language
Texting
Landline
Letter
Email

Name 5 things to put in a salad.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

1.Lettuce
2.Radishes
3.Tomatoes
4.grated cheese
5. red onions

*Name 5 OTC meds you routinely have at home...*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

Tylenol
Aspirin
Ibuprofin
Neosporin
Loperamide

5 occasions for social gatherings


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

1. Weddings
2.Birthdays
3. Christenings
4. Graduations
5.Retirements

*Name 5 Capital cities you've visited...*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

1. Washington
2. London
3. Paris
4. Rome
5. Amsterdam

5 things that you find annoying


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

1.Noise
2. Litterbugs
3. Weather forecast which are always wrong
4. Water going cold in the shower suddenly for no reason
5. keyboards that m ss lette s

*Five Names of Canadian prime Ministers *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*1. Pierre Trudeau
2. Justin Trudeau
3. Brian Mulroney
4. Stephen Harper
5. Jean Chrétien*

*5 Tennis Stars*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

1. Andy Murray
2. Virginia Wade
3. Serena Williams
4. Billie jean King
5. Roger Federer

*Name 5 different religions other than Christian*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*1. Islam
2.Judaism
3.Taoism
4. Shinto
5. Sikhism

5 Rolling Stones songs*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

1. Satisfaction
2. Sympathy For the Devil
3, You Can't Always Get What You Want
4. Paint it Black
5, Gimme Shelter

5 favorite singers


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

5 favorite singers

1.Don Williams
2. Barbra Streisand
3. Neil Diamond
4. Teddy Thompson
5. Marvin Gaye 

*5... favourite groups/bands*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band
Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
Rolling Stones
Beatles
Celtic Thunder

5 things you like to wear


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

5 things you like to wear

Barrettes
Sandals
Dresses
Earrings
Tees

5 Things That Scare You


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 6, 2021)

1. Spiders
2. Heights
3. Ignorance
4. Fanatics
5. The IRS

5 Things That You've Lied About


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

1. "My kids never acted bratty."
2. "That was delicious!"
3.  "No, that dress doesn't make you look fat."
4.  "I did my graduate thesis in calculus."
5. "What a cute pet!"

5 electronic devices you rely on


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

1.Lighting
2. Computer
3. Washing machine
4. Microwave
5.Kettle


*5 places you'd visit  if you didn't have to dress up to go.. and or travel to them.... *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

1. Wal Mart
2.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 21, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> 1. Wal Mart
> 2.


Hey Ken, are you going to finish answering the question, then pose another one?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

5 places you'd visit  if you didn't have to dress up to go.. and or travel to them

1, Oregon coast
2. Hawaii
3, New Zealand
4. England
5.  Bahamas

5 great things to take a picture of


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)

1. Family
2. Flowers
3. Outdoors
4. House
5. Pet

PLACES YOU WOULD LOVE TO VISIT


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 22, 2021)

PLACES YOU WOULD LOVE TO VISIT

1-Austrailia
2-New York City
3-Ireland
4-New Zealand
5-Montana

5 cars you would like to drive


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Nurse
Doctor
Plumber
Teacher
Cashier

Name 5 movies you enjoyed


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

Sylkkiss said:


> PLACES YOU WOULD LOVE TO VISIT
> 
> 1-Austrailia
> 2-New York City
> ...





Sylkkiss said:


> 5 cars you would like to drive


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 17, 2022)

5 cars you would like to drive

1. Rolls Royce
2. Ferrari
3. Bugatti
4. Aston Martin
5. Lamborghini

What are 5 things that grind you gears? (Pet Peeves)


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

What are 5 things that grind you gears? (Pet Peeves):

1. Poor hygiene.
2. Drivers who don’t know how to park their gigantic vehicles.
3. Chewing with mouth open.
4. People who get in the way.
5. People who don’t say ‘excuse me’.

5 things that are too expensive for you to buy (but wish you could).


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 17, 2022)

5 things that are too expensive for you to buy (but wish you could).

1. Cosmetic surgery on my awful face
2. A luxury resort hotel. (Not a room, the whole Hotel)
3. Rolls with a driver
4. Cross country tour by train
5. House with a 4 season porch (house manager included )

5 people you wish you could talk to.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2022)

Sylkkiss, if you haven't watched The White Lotus yet, see if you can stream it. You'll never want to own a luxury hotel again!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

5 people you wish you could talk to.

1. My Mother
2. My grandmother
3. The Queen
4. Arthur Conan Doyle
5. Maggie Thatcher 

5.. wild animals you would give a home to if it was legal...


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

wild animals you would give a home to if it was legal...

1. Bald Eagle
2. Owl
3. Opossum
4. Hawk
5. Hummingbird

5 Wonders of the World that are on your bucket list.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2022)

5 Wonders of the World ..

Galapagos  Islands
Machu Pichu
Rome Colosseum
Taj Mahal
Giza Pyramids


Name 5 brilliant RED  flowers


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

5 brilliant RED flowers

Rose
Poinsettia
Poppy
Tulip
Carnation

5 Italian foods


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2022)

Lasagna
Ravioli
Pizza
Crusty Italian bread
Tortellini Alfredo

5 cities where favorite series of yours took place (Name the show, please, along with the city.)


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 9, 2022)

All Creatures Great and Small - Yorkshire

Doc Martin - Port Wenn ( really Port Issac)

The Durrells - Corfu (Greek island)

Call the Midwife -  Poplar ( East end of London)

Breaking Bad - Albuquerque, New Mexico

Name 5 women’s hairstyles


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

5 hairstyles
The Bob
The feathered shag
Ponytail
Corn braids
Dutch cut
Name 5 clothes styles


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2022)

Dress
Casual
School
Sport
Gym

Name 5 rivers in the U.S.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2022)

Mississippi
Columbia
Hudson
Missouri
Potomac

Name 5 sports involving a ball


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Football
Golf
Baseball
Volley ball
Tennis

Name 5 movies


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2022)

Autumn, those arre 5 sports involving a ball?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2022)

???  ..


Sunny said:


> Autumn, those arre 5 sports involving a ball?



   Yes,  they  are


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Name 5 movies



Godfather
Vertigo
Psycho
On The Waterfront
Forrest  Gump


Name 5  Weather Conditions  ....


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2022)

Rainy
Snowy
Freezing
Hot
Humid

Name 5 computer-related words


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Email
Internet
Search
Modem
Cloud

 name 5 major cities in Europe


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2022)

London
Paris
Rome
Moscow
Berlin

5 non-plant things you might find in a garden


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2022)

Sculpture
Wind chimes
Garden stones
Lighting
Birdbath


Name  5   Clothing Fabrics


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2022)

*Jersey
Cotton
Fleece
Polyester
Chiffon

Name 5 Rivers in U.S.*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2022)

You asked for this in #201, and I answered it in #202, Citygirl.  

This was my answer:
Mississippi
Columbia
Hudson
Missouri
Potomac

But here are five more:
Niagara
East
Rogue
Rio Grande
Monongahela

5 spices you like the taste of


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2022)

Cinnamon
Cilantro
Nutmeg
Oregano
Sage


5 Animals at the Zoo ....


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 1, 2022)

Anaconda
Flamingo
Koala
Panda
Tortoise

"Name 5 Ways/Words to Say Goodbye"


----------

